# [ODMP] East Palo Alto Police Department, California ~ January 7, 2006



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

A Officer with the East Palo Alto Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18115*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Officer Richard May 
*East Palo Alto Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Saturday, January 7, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 7, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large

Officer May was shot and killed when he responded to a disturbance call.

Officer May and a 14 year-old Explorer responded to the call at a restaurant. He got out of the car and the Explorer remained in the car. Officer May was approaching the suspect as he walked away from the business, when the man turned around and shot him with an automatic pistol. The Explorer, who was not injured, used the squad car radio to report Officer May had been shot. The suspect fled the scene on foot after the shooting.

Officer May had been on the force for 18 months. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
East Palo Alto Police Department
2415 University Ave.
East Palo Alto, CA 94303

Phone: (650) 853-3125

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

